# Bowfront vs. Rectangular Aquarium



## kux99 (Oct 14, 2009)

If you had a choice, would you get a bowfront or rectangular aquarium? What are your advantages and disadvantages or each, if any?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

My partner and I have both bow fronted and flat fronted.

The advantage of a bow front is that if you have a large fish, lets just say a giant giraffe catfish, the turning circle in the bow will help. The disadvantage is that when taking pictures they come out looking a little distorted, finding the right place to put the tank and making sure that the bow doesn't get in the way. Thats my opinion on the bow front.

Flat fronted is what I prefer. I'm not really into big fish like my partner is but do enjoy them. Advantage to flat front is that pictures come out better easier, to clean the glass and easier to see what's going on in the tank, easy to find a place in the home and you don't have to worry about the bow front.

Other people may differ from me but for me I prefer the rectangular tanks. HTH


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

I find the regular rectangular aquariums to be better - no distorted image, and it seems to me that versus a similar sized bowfront, rectangular aquariums have more footprint, which is better for cichlids.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

I find a bowfront to be very distorting and difficult to view fish; therefore, a standard tank is the only way for me.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

standards are cheaper too


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

If there was some way to set it in a wall or something to make it not look awkward, I bet flipping around a bowfront, viewing it from the "back" of the bowfront with the bow in the back would look pretty sweet.


----------



## kux99 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. There was a 90 gallon bowfront on craigslist for $100. Nothing else, but the bare tank.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I personally find the bowfront tanks to be very atractive tanks...

Photographing fish in a bowfront is more challenging... but in my experience personally viewing fish in a bowfront tank is not at all distorted...

Bowfront tanks do cost more...

It's hard to suggest a bowfront tank offers more room... as it depends on what size tank you are comparing it to... A bowfront that is 12" front to back on the ends and 18" front to back in the middle has a larger footprint than a tank of the same length @ 12" front to back... but has a smaller footprint than a tank of the same length that is 18" front to back...

I like bowfront tanks... and if I came across one that I was happy with both the size and the cost... I wouldn't hesitate to buy it...


----------



## Gerry Binczik (Jan 30, 2005)

I used to have a lot of tanks (and even a large crate or two lined with plastic sheeting, for rearing offspring), but I stopped keeping fish entirely for a long time because it simply became too much work. Now I think I'll only ever have one or at most two tanks going at any given time for the rest of my life. That allows me to really focus on the aesthetics, to aim for a work of art as well as indulge in a hobby, so nowadays I spend more money on less, it takes accordingly less time for upkeep and I really enjoy the end result a lot more, too. I like bowfronts both for their appearance and their uniqueness, so they're my choice.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I like the bowfronts, especially the corner tanks (they are really nice looking). They are harder to photograph though.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

As far as I know bowfronts are always going to be acrylic. So that is another factor to consider besides viewing and photography. There are also special types of glass that can be used for aquariums to make fish really stand out. As for my opinion, I'd go either way because I'm really devoted to raising the fish and not showing them off to any one. I have scratches on my glass tanks because of storage but I still use them


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Since it really only that deeper dimension right in the center (they start to taper almost immediately) you really don't get any footprint advantage especially when fish terrotories are concerned. Brand new they are usually more expensive than their rectangular sounterpart, but if you need a tank and it similarly priced to the comparable regular ones it comes down to aesthetics. Also keepm in mind you have to have a bow front stand and you won't be able to put the bow on a regular stand or a regular tank on the bow stand down the road.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

TKC747 said:


> As far as I know bowfronts are always going to be acrylic.


They make glass bowfront tanks...


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

thats amazing, what technology can do. sorry, didn't mean to be misleading ...


----------



## actionyak (Mar 16, 2004)

I have a 72 g bowfront (glass) and really like it. I usually see the tank head on, and I like the appearance of additional depth front to back. However, I have a new to me 55g, and I like being able to look through the tank lengthwise with no distortion. I'd like a 6 ft tank eventually, and I was playing with the idea of the 155 bow that is out there, but now I think I am leaning towards a rectangular tank of that size.


----------

